# What do you think is the worst news about AC:NH?



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2019)

We may all be excited for the new Animal Crossing game to come out, as this is the game we are looking for. But as we learn more from the preview, we learn new stuff about the game and how it will differ from the rest of the series.

Out of all the news about these features and changes (such as one town per console and starting from scratch), what would be your least favorite news that show how disappointing the game might be?


----------



## will. (Jun 29, 2019)

i don't think there is any "worst news" about new horizons. we've barely even seen the game as the nintendo treehouse was only thirty minutes about collecting crafting materials. so i don't think ANYONE is qualified to give any bad news lol. let's stay optimistic.

and for the people who are gonna come in here and talk about "ugly graphics", i want y'all to consider the 9 months that they're taking to improve the game, AND how it looks compared to new leaf. (gorgeous)
as for crafting, the developers said themselves you don't have to craft if you don't want to. this just allows for more creativity. they had to up the game since new leaf or people would complain about it being a new leaf port, sooo...


----------



## Maiana (Jun 29, 2019)

The crafting materials part, it's so weird. But I think I'll get used to it. I'm still really excited for the game


----------



## Campy (Jun 29, 2019)

The delayed release is the worst news to me. And I'm really curious about how the auto-save feature is going to work, exactly.

Honestly loving everything else about the game so far.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 29, 2019)

Not a whole lot. I think what you are looking for is not "worst news", but what feature (or lack thereof) has disappointed Animal Crossing enthusiasts at this point.

I'd have to go with the map at this point. Graphics are fine. Crafting is A-OK. But I'm disappointed with the overall look and size of the deserted island. It's too small and it's square-shaped. 

Islands are never perfect squares and it doesn't look natural at all. When Animal Crossing was set on the mainland, it could be believable the town was square-shaped because humans tend to divide land for easy calculation, crop growing, and construction. Nature doesn't.

That has to be my main grip with the current presentation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2019)

I’m okay with autosaves, crafting, no cloud saves, one town per console, and easily breakable tools (and more than okay with graphics), but I agree that delaying to 2020 is the worst news. By the way, that’s next decade.


----------



## will. (Jun 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m okay with autosaves, crafting, no cloud saves, one town per console, and easily breakable tools (and more than okay with graphics), but I agree that delaying to 2020 is the worst news. By the way, that’s next decade.



yes next decade, but also less than 9 months away. perspective changes a lot.


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 29, 2019)

For me it is the delay.  I cannot cannot cannot wait for this game! So excited to play!!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 29, 2019)

Hm, the game itself sounds and looks good so far, there is nothing where I would go ahead and complain
about it. I would say the delay kinda sucks but hey, at least better wait for a good game instead of get
a game early but it sucks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2019)

On the issue of delaying games, whatever Miyamoto said about rushed games long time ago is still true today, even in a time when video games receive updates. I know it’s upsetting that we have to wait longer for a new game, but I don’t want a poorly-made Animal Crossing game.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 29, 2019)

My biggest disappointment is all the menus I suppose. I wish the crafting menu was disguised as like.. a magazine or notebook. It's good that most menus are explained by the phone but any menu that's a simple pop up menu kind of takes away the immersion. But honestly I can live with it. New Leaf had things I didn't like but I still absolutely love the game. Nothing is ever perfect, so I just choose to enjoy all the amazing new features instead of focus on the very few things that wasn't ideal for me. After all, this game wasn't tailor made for me and the features I might not like as much might be someone else's favourite.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm. Let me think.........

None.


----------



## ams (Jun 29, 2019)

Honestly the autosave thing scares me a bit but hopefully they'll make things like plotting easy to customize without resetting.


----------



## will. (Jun 29, 2019)

ams said:


> Honestly the autosave thing scares me a bit but hopefully they'll make things like plotting easy to customize without resetting.



how on earth is autosave scary/a bad thing

edit*

yup i got it nevermind. plot resetting is gonna be abolished with autosave. lol


----------



## makonatu (Jun 29, 2019)

probably the fact that there's no cloud saves. i wouldn't want to lose all my progress if i broke my switch! other than that, i'm a-okay with everything else like crafting (looks kinda fun).


----------



## Speeny (Jun 29, 2019)

Nothing really comes to mind honestly. I guess I'm kind of disappointed that it's set on an "island." 
One town per Switch as many have stated is a big setback too.

I'm fine with the crafting aspect. I think that it's more rewarding even though it's not traditional.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 29, 2019)

Gonna sound like a broken record but...

But the map and size of the town just doesnt seem like it's the size it should be for a game on a superior console. Someone did some rough math and says it's almost as big as city folk but 1) I have my doubts about that and 2)Why is the switch game only getting almost the same size as a game that's ten years old?

Nothings been confirmed or set in stone but from what it seems, that's really the only thing that's disappointed me.


----------



## Fey (Jun 29, 2019)

Most of my current disappointment does come more from what wasn’t shown (rather than from what was). Nothing looks bad per se, but none of the new features have really excited me so far. 

Don’t get me wrong though, I’m optimistic and looking forward to the game—just still waiting to see that characteristic AC charm shine through a bit more.

There hasn’t been anything near a dealbreaker for me. To be honest, it’s actually been nice seeing others excited about the very features I dislike—sometimes a different perspective can make all the difference!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 29, 2019)

I would probably have to agree that I don?t particularly like the idea of crafting, but it will likely be something that will be easy to get used to.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 29, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Gonna sound like a broken record but...
> 
> But the map and size of the town just doesnt seem like it's the size it should be for a game on a superior console. Someone did some rough math and says it's almost as big as city folk but 1) I have my doubts about that and 2)Why is the switch game only getting almost the same size as a game that's ten years old?
> 
> Nothings been confirmed or set in stone but from what it seems, that's really the only thing that's disappointed me.



Had no idea about this. That does seem pretty disappointing.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2019)

Campy said:


> The delayed release is the worst news to me. And I'm really curious about how the auto-save feature is going to work, exactly.
> 
> Honestly loving everything else about the game so far.



Yeah basically this. Delayed release sucks but everything else looks great


----------



## will. (Jun 30, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> My biggest disappointment is all the menus I suppose. I wish the crafting menu was disguised as like.. a magazine or notebook. It's good that most menus are explained by the phone but any menu that's a simple pop up menu kind of takes away the immersion. But honestly I can live with it. New Leaf had things I didn't like but I still absolutely love the game. Nothing is ever perfect, so I just choose to enjoy all the amazing new features instead of focus on the very few things that wasn't ideal for me. After all, this game wasn't tailor made for me and the features I might not like as much might be someone else's favourite.



i love this answer because i hadn't even thought about how the user interface effects how you take in the game. on new leaf all the menus were present but they were at the bottom so you could still enjoy the game nice and peacefully without distractions.
and i also like that you bring up that it wasn't tailor made for you and the features are liked different from user to user.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 1, 2019)

Delay and starting with only two villagers are the worst pieces of new for me, I'd say. I may understand the reason for the delay, but it's still a bit of a bummer.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2019)

The fact that if you're not the host in multiplayer, you get teleported if you veer off too far from the host. I hate that.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 1, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> The fact that if you're not the host in multiplayer, you get teleported if you veer off too far from the host. I hate that.



I feel like that's only a thing in couch co-op, which makes sense since you only have one screen. I'm almost certain that online multiplayer will let the other person wander around on their own.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> The fact that if you're not the host in multiplayer, you get teleported if you veer off too far from the host. I hate that.



That reminds me of Little Big Planet, where if a player but the host goes too far, they will disappear and won’t reappear until the host reaches the checkpoint. Even when playing online. I didn’t know Animal Crossing is doing it too.

I would be okay if that happens in local play, but online play, it’s a bad idea.


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 1, 2019)

An extra island would have been nice. 

A 3 month delay isn't that long.  Nintendo said 2019.  With ACNL we waited years.  I think I can wait 3 more months for a better game.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 1, 2019)

stitchmaker said:


> An extra island would have been nice.
> 
> A 3 month delay isn't that long.  Nintendo said 2019.  With ACNL we waited years.  I think I can wait 3 more months for a better game.


Long time no see. Welcome back, stitchmaker!


----------



## fwn (Jul 1, 2019)

-----


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2019)

stitchmaker said:


> An extra island would have been nice.
> 
> A 3 month delay isn't that long.  Nintendo said 2019.  With ACNL we waited years.  I think I can wait 3 more months for a better game.



If anything, I felt like I waited shorter for ACNH to come out than I did for ACNL to come out. The release date for ACNH is 6 years, 9 months, and 11 days after the previous. ACNL was 7 years, 6 months, and 4 days after the previous.

And yes, I’m skipping City Folk since it’s basically the same game as ACWW. Just like amiibo Festival, City Folk was a disappointment, and that’s why I had to wait even longer for ACNL to come out than ACNH.


----------



## cornimer (Jul 1, 2019)

I totally expected the delay and am not bothered by it. The only thing in the trailer or treehouse showcase that made me go "oh..." was the crafting mechanism. It's just not my favourite thing, in any game. But of course I'll give it a chance in AC:NH


----------



## will. (Jul 1, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> I totally expected the delay and am not bothered by it. The only thing in the trailer or treehouse showcase that made me go "oh..." was the crafting mechanism. It's just not my favourite thing, in any game. But of course I'll give it a chance in AC:NH



i love love love this answer! im not sure about crafting either but im totally willing to give it a chance.


----------



## Shayden (Jul 1, 2019)

not too upset by the crafting or graphics, pretty exited for most everything, but the one town per console is super disappointing for me.


----------



## will. (Jul 1, 2019)

Shayden said:


> not too upset by the crafting or graphics, pretty exited for most everything, but the one town per console is super disappointing for me.



i think this is a big bummer for a lot of people... especially for people that have a family who owns one switch. but i definitely feel for the people wanting to have multiple towns.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jul 1, 2019)

Auto save.


----------



## Cirom (Jul 1, 2019)

Only having one town per system is pretty killer for me. I like to share my Switch with my nephew and let him play, but I wouldn't trust him with my Animal Crossing town at all. If he had his own town, it'd be fine... but as it is, I'm not sure how I'm gonna handle this.

The map size being about the same as the previous games is also a little saddening. I was kinda hoping we'd rise to 5x5 or even 6x6 acres at this point, but we're still stuck with 4x4, excluding the edges (which you can't really do much with and most of it is ocean)

I'd love to have a bigger map with the ability to have the shops be _on_ the map instead of in a seperate area (Main Street was nice, but it would have been cooler to have those shops in the town, and have the town bigger to accomodate.)


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 1, 2019)

I can see how not having any cloud or external save (SD cards or somethin) is a bummer, cause there's no backup if the console itself breaks. I haven't broken either of my 3DS systems, so that might be why I'm not as disappointed in that as I maybe should be?

I take issue with the crafting aspect. Like, it reminds me too much of Pocket Camp. Of all the features to take from it, why the crafting? Crafting is fine for a mobile spinoff imo and is even well suited for a mobile style real time game, but as a main thing? I just don't like the idea. One could argue that Cyrus is like a crafter and has that 'crafting aspect' but this feels different. I don't enjoy Pocket Camp anymore, even with the cool furniture it has, and I don't want New Horizons to remind me of or resemble it.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 2, 2019)

One town per console makes me mad. I get why they did it, but seriously they didn’t take in  the fact that people could have siblings that would also like an island of their own. I’m stuck sharing a island with my brother (which he’ll be in charge of). He’d probably let me do like small things but I was really hoping that each file on the switch could get their own island  I know some people might say that it would be too much as we could continuously make accounts on the switch therefore making new islands, but all us AC fans love designing towns (or in this case islands), because we have so many different ideas and themes for them that’d we would want to put into place. Plus the fact that some people enjoy the process of starting a new town/island, because we get to do everything over again, but differently. Also, the sense of buying a new Switch for a new island is ridiculous. Who would actually do that? It’s just not fair.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jul 2, 2019)

Nothing wrong with it. but the delay to 2020


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 2, 2019)

Cirom said:


> Only having one town per system is pretty killer for me....




This is also in touch with my answer.

Add to it the auto-save. (I have my reasons for not wanting it.)

Anything that takes away my controlling the game, and does it to my disadvantage, does not please me. (That sounds selfish. But, if you take a _Dream_ in my museum-themed town, ACNLpics, you get a sense of why this is important to me.)

What we all have in common is this: For all of us who will buy “Animal Crossing: New Horizons,” we will have to actually play the game in order to find out how much we will enjoy it. But, when there is _any_ better advantage to “New Leaf” (U.S. release of 2013) than to “New Horizons” (U.S. release of 2020)—in any respect—well, that more than answers this topic’s question.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 2, 2019)

I kinda don't like a few things but they are small and /or may be changed


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2019)

The town will be on an island, and not a forest.


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jul 2, 2019)

There is no bad news in my opinion. From a consumer standpoint, the delay is disapointing, but I do think it will make the game better in the long run.


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 7, 2019)

Kirbyz said:


> One town per console makes me mad. I get why they did it, but seriously they didn?t take in  the fact that people could have siblings that would also like an island of their own. I?m stuck sharing a island with my brother (which he?ll be in charge of). He?d probably let me do like small things but I was really hoping that each file on the switch could get their own island  I know some people might say that it would be too much as we could continuously make accounts on the switch therefore making new islands, but all us AC fans love designing towns (or in this case islands), because we have so many different ideas and themes for them that?d we would want to put into place. Plus the fact that some people enjoy the process of starting a new town/island, because we get to do everything over again, but differently. Also, the sense of buying a new Switch for a new island is ridiculous. Who would actually do that? It?s just not fair.



It looks to me like all of the human will be equal, unlike NL that had the first player as mayor and everyone else as subordinates.  During local co-op play, you can even change the host.  Anyone can put things down in the town.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 7, 2019)

The delay was the worst part for me. A few other things were mildly disappointing, but none of them are deal-breakers. I'm not a fan of the focus on crafting (at least early in the game), I'm not thrilled by the graphics (they look on par with Pocket Camp, and not nearly as good as the MK8 course), and I'm disappointed that we can't make multiple islands without buying another Switch. I would say no cloud saves too, but that wasn't really news, just a confirmation of what we pretty much knew already.

But of course, there's still time for some of those things to possibly change. I'm sure they'll use the extra time to improve the game far beyond what they've shown so far.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 7, 2019)

Yeah, I really hate the crafting. Of course, I don?t mind some crafting in the game but I mean it?s basically turning into Minecraft. I originally came for the cutesy life sim game where it was about customizing, buying things, and talking to villagers. if Nintendo makes the game revolve around crafting it would turn off people like me who came for the aspect that I mentioned and most of all the players who have played the AC series from the start.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 8, 2019)

RisingSun said:


> It looks to me like all of the human will be equal, unlike NL that had the first player as mayor and everyone else as subordinates.  During local co-op play, you can even change the host.  Anyone can put things down in the town.



They might mean that their brother is a dominating personality and will want things a certain way on "his" island. I had two cousins who shared a WW town, and they fought a lot about what was allowed in their shared house. My older cousin wanted things a certain way, but my younger cousin just liked putting items she liked wherever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The delay is pretty big for me - its a bummer.

I'm not 100% sold on the island thing. I was hoping you would be able to choose from different areas to customize so you could have different vibes. But the game looks beautiful and fun, so I think I'll enjoy it no matter what.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 9, 2019)

The fact that all this takes place on an island.


----------



## will. (Jul 9, 2019)

Yael said:


> The fact that all this takes place on an island.



it does take place on an island, but it doesn't have to _be_ an island. it's kinda like the new leaf town. the outside was surrounded by beaches but that didn't change anything on the inside of the town. the same goes for new horizons. whatever you want the inside to look like, it will, and just because the outside has a beach to it, doesn't mean that the inside has to feel tropical haha.


plus, many islands irl aren't all that tropical. take galveston island in texas for example. not a tropical feel at all until you hit the tourist shops haha. it has a business district and shops and neighborhoods...

i think that this animal crossing game can still be played however we want to play it.


----------



## lexinator (Jul 10, 2019)

The only thing I'm disappointed about is there being no cloud saves. I'm always nervous about losing all the work I've done in my town since I've had problems like that with so many games. The autosave makes it a little better though. I'm just praying I don't do something stupid and break my Switch or lose it or something haha. But also one of like the main features of Nintendo Switch Online is the cloud saves and it doesn't even apply to lots of games like Pokemon Lets Go so I don't even see the point of listing it as a feature. But I'm just talking about Nintendo at this point not New Horizons sorry lol


----------



## Speeny (Jul 10, 2019)

traceguy said:


> The town will be on an island, and not a forest.



Agreed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lexinator said:


> The only thing I'm disappointed about is there being no cloud saves. I'm always nervous about losing all the work I've done in my town since I've had problems like that with so many games. The autosave makes it a little better though. I'm just praying I don't do something stupid and break my Switch or lose it or something haha. But also one of like the main features of Nintendo Switch Online is the cloud saves and it doesn't even apply to lots of games like Pokemon Lets Go so I don't even see the point of listing it as a feature. But I'm just talking about Nintendo at this point not New Horizons sorry lol


I can just imagine all the data the cloud would have to take in from Pokemon & AC NH alone.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 10, 2019)

1 Town per Switch.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 10, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> it does take place on an island, but it doesn't have to _be_ an island. it's kinda like the new leaf town. the outside was surrounded by beaches but that didn't change anything on the inside of the town. the same goes for new horizons. whatever you want the inside to look like, it will, and just because the outside has a beach to it, doesn't mean that the inside has to feel tropical haha.
> 
> 
> plus, many islands irl aren't all that tropical. take galveston island in texas for example. not a tropical feel at all until you hit the tourist shops haha. it has a business district and shops and neighborhoods...
> ...



Yeah, I definitely know an island does not have to be tropical at all (and I'm glad it doesn't in ACNH),and actually, I cringe every time I see a blog or news website talking about ACNH taking place on "a tropical paradise" or a "tropical island". Like wth, don't you see it snows in the island? Or the fact that fall even takes place, or there are deciduous trees? Anyway, what I don't like about the island is that I will feel alone and stranded on the middle of the ocean. I liked to move from one place to another by train, it gave the game a European look.


----------



## carackobama (Jul 11, 2019)

While I like the fact we get a new location completely, it's also my least favourite thing? Like it's cool that it's going to make this game in the series unique and I'm excited to play in a new setting but the forest town setting is a huge part of AC for me and will definitely take some getting used to.


----------



## will. (Jul 11, 2019)

Yael said:


> Yeah, I definitely know an island does not have to be tropical at all (and I'm glad it doesn't in ACNH),and actually, I cringe every time I see a blog or news website talking about ACNH taking place on "a tropical paradise" or a "tropical island". Like wth, don't you see it snows in the island? Or the fact that fall even takes place, or there are deciduous trees? Anyway, what I don't like about the island is that I will feel alone and stranded on the middle of the ocean. I liked to move from one place to another by train, it gave the game a European look.



such a good point! it does irk me that the media is saying its gonna be a tropical paradise... because in new leaf, you were the mayor and it was technically supposed to be a town but yet we made it into a forest or island or any type of themed town! I feel like it'll be the same with new horizons too!


----------



## PugLovex (Jul 11, 2019)

I guess there isn't a lot of bad things. the only thing is it's a little different from the other games, so it may take some time to get used to. but I'll never abandon New Leaf ^^


----------



## Goddess Yami (Jul 11, 2019)

Fun fact it does snow on Hawaii. You find it up on the volcanic mountains, but I get your guys' point. 

I guess I'm bummed about only one island per Switch. I thought it would be nice to make a second island when the first island is super built up.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 12, 2019)

for me it's a tie between crafting and the island theme. i've never been that into tropical stuff, i'm really hoping it doesn't leak into the music much :c


----------



## Tasty (Jul 12, 2019)

Everything so far sounds great, except lack of cloud saves... Pokemon has Pokemon HOME (and Bank before that releases) to store important things in that series, which just leaves Animal Crossing as the one game I desperately would enjoy some peace of mind for concerning my save file...


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2019)

The island aspect of the game doesn't bother me at all. I think when most people hear "island" they immediately think of places that are mostly tropical. But there are many different types of islands, take Ireland or Japan, for example. 

That being said the only thing I'm disappointed with is the fact that I'll only be able to have one town per console. I have 4 different NL towns and was hoping to have a similar experience with NH.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 13, 2019)

The only fact about this game I don't like so far is that there isn't at least one bridge available right at
the beginning? Please correct me if I misunderstood something, but when I took a look at the map from
the Treehouse presentation, there was no bridge visible at all. I mean, the idea with the pole is kinda
cool, but I don't know. I would have like it more if there was one bridge at least available. But I guess
I can live with that and hope it will not take so long to unlock them.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 11, 2019)

I think the only letdown so far is that the game doesn't support cloud save. It would have been useful 
to have it but oh well. It's not the first game where I have to deal with no support at all. I'm still kinda 
conflicted about the auto save and how this will work. But other then that, the rest looks overall good.


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 25, 2019)

The delay is probably the worst thing


----------



## CaramelCookie (Aug 25, 2019)

Me having to buy a Switch in order to play it.
Lol, but seriously, everything seems fine to me so far, waiting for more news on how Isabelle, Reese and other NPCs will appear


----------



## Mint (Aug 25, 2019)

The lack of cloud saves. I've had so many problems with the data corrupting and losing my towns (and pokemon saves) on my Japanese 3DS console when using digital copies of games. Having the game save to the console with no way to back-up the data makes me nervous.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 25, 2019)

Mostly just the cloud saves, but everything else is fine with me. I guess since there won't be any way to protect my data due to the lack of the cloud saves, I'll just have to be more careful with my Switch. Probably would be a good idea to leave it in dock mode all the time, as this way it won't get dropped or anything if it was in handheld mode.


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't think there's a "worst news" so to speak because we've seen so much of the game, in my opinion, but I'm partial to the idea of crafting, It's just so different from the other games and I don't want it to take hours to make one piece of furniture like in Pocket Camp.


----------



## Ossiran (Aug 25, 2019)

Melodie said:


> The only fact about this game I don't like so far is that there isn't at least one bridge available right at
> the beginning? Please correct me if I misunderstood something, but when I took a look at the map from
> the Treehouse presentation, there was no bridge visible at all. I mean, the idea with the pole is kinda
> cool, but I don't know. I would have like it more if there was one bridge at least available. But I guess
> I can live with that and hope it will not take so long to unlock them.



From my understanding, there probably isn't. It's supposed to be a "deserted" island with just a dock, you, 2 other villagers, and Nook's tent. The rest you have to build/unlock. You're supposed to feel limited in what you can explore until you craft the pole. I'm sure you'll be able to build bridges as you progress.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 25, 2019)

There's nothing right now TO complain about really. Nothing is set in stone just yet so we can't say that the lack of save backup is bad this far out because it stands the chance of changing. 

One might argue that the delay was bad, but in doing so, you'd be arguing against the physical and mental health of those working on the game, and I don't anyone wants to have that one pegged on them.


----------



## Snowfell (Aug 25, 2019)

The lack of cloud or SD card saves and only being allowed one island per switch. I like having multiple towns, but the switch is expensive so I'm not crazy about having to get more than one if I decide I want another game. Also the switch seems like it would be kinda fragile with the exposed screen, so not being able to have a backup for my game in case I break my switch is a huge let down.


----------



## isabll (Aug 26, 2019)

Honestly, I feel like it's too early to judge any of the new things they're introducing, since we know so little about it. The worst thing for me personally is the delay, as I was really hoping the game would come out this year, but I understand the reasons behind it and I fully support giving the developers more time to work on it.

EDIT: I'd like to specify that I do support the delay because people's mental and physical stability always comes first. I wouldn't want anyone to work 24/7 with impossible and stressful deadlines just so I can have a videogame a couple of months earlier.


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah there's not really anything I don't like so far? It's way too early. I'm not a huge fan of crafting but I think they can make it work and I trust them. Besides, this game is supposed to last us for years, so I think crafting might be a good way to space it out. I'm a huge believer in if you want to finish a game in an hour, do it, and if you want to take your time, do it, but I'm worried if things could be completed instantly we'll get back into the 'when's the next game' loop.


----------



## lexy_ (Aug 26, 2019)

the delayed news made me cry at E3 so it was the worst news for me but now I am afraid that nintendo won't listen to us about the cloud save. let's see...


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

Campy said:


> The delayed release is the worst news to me. And I'm really curious about how the auto-save feature is going to work, exactly.
> 
> Honestly loving everything else about the game so far.



yes


----------



## Winona (Aug 28, 2019)

@lexy_
I really don't think it has anything to do with listening to fans. The outcry came when the game was almost finished. At this point, they won't make big changes anymore. It would be a huge risk to the development and also really, really expensive. The calculation on this game is done. They delayed it so they can make minor changes. Games take years to develop and to include something like cloud save should have taken place way, way earlier.

However, I really don't see the big deal. People complain about losing all their progress when the Switch breaks. It was the same in the past if the game card broke, which wasn't so unlikely for the Gamecube/Wii Versions. People complain about being afraid that their Switch gets stolen - the exact same thing could have happened to their 3DS! I really don't see the difference here. Moreover, I own every Nintendo console that came out since I was born in 1994 and not a single one stopped working. I don't think that the Switch is any more fragile than the 3DS. Just put it in a case if you're on the way and nothing will happen to your Switch.


----------



## Envy (Aug 28, 2019)

Is there something I've missed? Hard to believe there's eight pages of this when we hardly know anything about the game.

I mean, there are some things that are different that I will take time to adjust to. The fact that everything is built from scratch and you have to make it is a bit different. But I'm not going to jump to saying it is bad. It does at the very least provide something new to look forward to. The ability to just plop any piece of furniture outdoors and customize so much is what stands out the most to me in the game, and makes it very exciting.

The graphics are also a little odd to me. They're not how I expected Animal Crossing to look in HD. I thought the changes made with New Leaf would look really beautiful in HD as the New Leaf artwork images that looked HD showed. Of course, I like the fact that the game has wind. I just don't like the move to make things have less textures. The game's graphics just looks very bland. It doesn't stick out like New Leaf's super colorful, texture-rich style. In the end, it's a minor complaint, though.


----------



## acornavenue (Aug 28, 2019)

The release date lol


----------



## Soot Sprite (Aug 28, 2019)

I don't really mind the crafting because it seems like it can be optional, and the island isn't that bad (What we've seen was just for a demo, so every island might not be square like that) but the no cloud saves thing kinda worries me. Like everyone has been saying, animal crossing is the most time sink game I can think of. No amount of grinding is going to get you in the same place you were a year ago, because it's probably going to take that whole other year in the event something happens to your save. Animal crossing and my switch is something that I take with me everywhere, especially on trips and I'm not going to want to lose my progress if something happens.


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 29, 2019)

Definitely not having cloud saves for the game... the reason they aren’t giving us this is to prevent people from hacking the game, I play a lot of Splatoon 2, which is another game that lacks cloud saves, and people have still managed to hack the game?? I just hope that they listen to us and allow cloud saves since your data is saves to your console, not the game card.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 29, 2019)

The only thing about New Horizons that bothers me is that they (Nintendo) seem to be playing it a bit safe. I was kinda anticipating bigger changes than the crafting and the island. Which is a bit funny because some people thinks they've changed _too_ much. But I do trust Nintendo and I don't think they'll disappoint.


----------



## Circus (Aug 30, 2019)

The worst news is that I have to get through half the school year before it comes out. Luckily it comes out on a Friday, so I'll be able to play after school.


----------



## Circus (Aug 31, 2019)

That we don't have double screens that let us see the maps easily so I'm going to have to open the map every time I want to know where I'm going. I'm sure I'll figure out the layout and ditch the map eventually, though.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

I agree with donnell crossing about we don't know enough about the game yet to determine anything bad about the game! I hope there will be nothing that is bad about the game though!


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 3, 2019)

for me, it is definitely the cloud save issue ...I am paying a service that I cannot use...thank you nintendo


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 4, 2019)

It?s on a deserted island. I find that kind of depressing. I have never been a fan of feeling isolated. This is only a very small issue but it was slightly disappointing to me. I?m also not sure how I feel about incorporating the craft making from pocket camp. Whilst I love new features and stimulating game play, animal crossing (in my opinion) requires a certain simplicity that I fear my be lost by adding crafting and activities from so many aspects of the game. What if I want to pull out a weed without having to stress or worry about the things that I could make with it. My other concern with crafting is that it will remove an equivalent of Main Street which I would dearly miss with so many lovely characters and less isolation by having it. Who knows! I am overall (despite sounding quiet negative) feeling very positive about the game. Very exciting


----------



## aburayacrossing (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s not really “news” since this is a switch thing not a NH thing, but I’m sad there won’t be any Streetpass. I came to NL too late to get many streetpasses and it makes me sad! I want to feel caught up in the fervor of a new game. Like Pok?mon Go but AC!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm not even mad about the delay to be honest because I kinda expected it. Probably the "worst" news for me is that we're only allowed one island per Switch. I share my Switch with my brother so it would've been nice to have at least two islands between us. This game is pretty much the only reason I'll be buying my own Switch haha. Other than that, I'll pretty hyped for the game, there's plenty of time for improvement on the niggly things right now.


----------



## Celinalia (Sep 8, 2019)

i don't like that you can't just buy a second game if you want to restart and that there is no cloud save. also i think it's very different from the other games and that makes me kinda sad. i don't like crafting and the energy system that much, too


----------



## TJRedeemer (Sep 8, 2019)

The only thing that really bothers me is the lack of cloud-saves. Come on, Nintendo, trust your fans that we're not going to abuse the feature because it offers us peace of mind. Imagine working on a town for three years only for your Switch to break... R.I.P. town I guess? I mean what's the freaking point of the feature if you won't even let us use it?

Yeah, the delay kind of sucks too, but the way I see it the longer the game takes to finish the better that it will more than likely be. And since we've been waiting for this a while now, it really needs to be amazing.


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 8, 2019)

I was a bit iffy about the crafting at first, but as long as it’s not like Pocket Camp I’ll be ok.
And as long as the shops already exist and we don’t have to gather materials to build them, like, “Oh, so you’d like yo build a clothes shop? Certainly! We will need 1,000 wood, 500 hardwood, 100 iron ores, and 450,000 bells. Much thanks, I look forward to its completion in a literal week, hoho!”

Also, from all the footage shown, there are no natural dirt patches. Just a blanket of lush green grass. Reminds me of the hacked towns I visited in NL. Probably means there will be grass deterioration though, just wish there were already dirt patches to begin with.

But from now until 3/3/20, I’m sure a lot of things will change.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 8, 2019)

Crafting. I get that they want to add new stuff to the game and make it different than previous entries, but it honestly looks so boring and feels like something I'd dread doing.


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 9, 2019)

Probably the only one island thing. That kinda sucks.


----------



## GeorgiPig (Sep 10, 2019)

Mmm the fact that it’s on the switch so my family would want to play too. Meaning that we all have to share the island. I prefer being alone haha as they’ll ruin it. :/
Also I’m nervous for crafting. I feel as though I’ll get used to it and look back at this post and laugh but it’s something new and different. And different scares me


----------



## LokiBoy (Sep 10, 2019)

If I ha to choose, it would be the overall see of the island.

If the island is all that consists of the games world, then I will be hugely disappointed that they couldn't make more areas to explore.

I would hope they came up with ideas for other places where we can maybe travel to and do things.


----------



## Tao (Sep 10, 2019)

I think I'll most miss street pass. It was a fun feature in NL and obviously wont be in NH.

I imagine cookies wont be in it, or work the same at least. Again, a fun little feature missing from the lack if features on Switch.

I wont be using cloud saves either but not having the option? That's disappointing as Nintendo continues to drop the ball on this lackluster """service""" we need to use the online I already pay my service provider for.


----------



## macaire (Sep 10, 2019)

Definitely the saves. I don't see it working out without cloud saves in the long run.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 12, 2019)

Cloud saves not being an option....I mean I get it, it’s to deter cheaters, but what happens when the switch dies unexpectedly? All that hard work you did? Gone. Never to be recovered. and I don’t know about you, but I wouldn’t just start a new town/island right away... I’d put it away on the shelf for a while just to take a break... 

Stupid of Nintendo to offer a service, then say you can use this game with this cloud service... splatoon 2 still has cheaters....yet it has no save cloud either.... this makes people want to mod their switches even more, only to have the security that your saves are protected.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 14, 2019)

I think the lack of cloud saves is a really big issue. Nintendo would have had the opportunity to do something right here, to fix the anxiety of losing save data that's been with the whole franchise day one. And it's a little ridiculous how there are many games that wouldn't really need cloud saves have them anyways. I could imagine how devastating losing save data for any Animal Crossing game would be, and this is a missed opportunity.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 14, 2019)

So far the thing about cloud saves and one island per switch. Also not to keen on the auto saving but it probably won’t be such a big deal to me when I play it since I play ton of games with autosaves, I just prefer not doing it for AC :/ I guess i’ll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 14, 2019)

My least favorite thing in Animal Crossing New Horizons are probley the flowers, and bing able to plant whole trees. I just think they dont look very, or feel very realistic. Other than that, the game looks great!


----------



## Trundle (Sep 15, 2019)

dizzy bone said:


> So far the thing about cloud saves and one island per switch. Also not to keen on the auto saving but it probably won’t be such a big deal to me when I play it since I play ton of games with autosaves, I just prefer not doing it for AC :/ I guess i’ll just have to get used to it.



I'm okay with the auto saving, but I agree about cloud saves and one island per Switch. My fiancee and I will both want our own island, but buying a second Switch + ACNH is a big investment. We may just end up sharing the island.

Lack of cloud saves is disappointing, but I never had any issues with losing/corrupting saves in the past so I am hoping I won't have any issues in the future either.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Sep 15, 2019)

That you're starting entirely from scratch. I know it'll prolong the game's lifespan, but the set-up seems initially so tedious that I can see myself sort of just forgetting about it.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Sep 17, 2019)

I don't mind the delay since they need it to improve the game, I need nothing other than a PERFECT *ANIMAL CROSSING* game. But I hate the fact that it doesn't support _save data cloud_, I hope the petition thingy works.


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 17, 2019)

The delay!!! Of course! But I mean I guess I don't mind waiting for the time being... 

That being said, I love everything else about the game. It seems like there are even more ways to customise your Animal Crossing experience than ever. So if I have to wait a bit longer so they can just polish off that game and make it the best it can be, then it'll be worth it.

(Hopefully we won't discover any flaws after release tho!)


----------



## Nix (Sep 20, 2019)

Cloud saves....

Also with the way the lite is going I'm hoping they don't make an exclusive ac switch lite and skip out on a full version exclusive. Seems like the decals are going straight to the lite....even though the lite was supposed to be a solution to the problem not the replacement to the switch.


----------



## UnendingHope (Sep 20, 2019)

def lack of cloud saves


----------



## Alyx (Sep 20, 2019)

The lack of cloud saves and the fact that you can only have one island per Switch. I mean, I don't need two copies anyway, now, do I? Probably not, but I'd want a second copy eventually, just like with New Leaf. I'm really looking forward to the game anyway - this is going to be a long six months!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 21, 2019)

My biggest dissappointment (though could still be in the game) is the lack of biomes like in Happy Home Designer. I was hoping that was a hint at a greater choice of town varieties in the next game. Though I'm holding out hope that the eventual use of Nook Miles is buying other islands of different types. 
And if that's not what's coming, then I'd also be disappointed with the Island size. Why is the original game from almost 20 years ago still the largest map we've had?

Also I guess the seeming lack of all the crazy furniture and non-stop events from Pocket Camp. Not that I like how they are implemented in Pocket Camp, but it certainly makes every week feel different which is something I'd like to see in AC switch.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 25, 2019)

I've just noticed in the latest trailer that sick animals are back.

This is a huge turn-off for me.
One thing I really liked about NL is that they got rid of sick animals.


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I've just noticed in the latest trailer that sick animals are back.
> 
> This is a huge turn-off for me.
> One thing I really liked about NL is that they got rid of sick animals.



aw i think its kinda funny that sickness is back
it adds like a more realistic touch to the game and that the villagers aren't always perfect.
also, i vividly remember my new leaf animals getting sick but i just realized they don't do it anymore so i googled it and it turns out, they were removed with the welcome amiibo update...

but anyway i think its cute


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I've just noticed in the latest trailer that sick animals are back.
> 
> This is a huge turn-off for me.
> One thing I really liked about NL is that they got rid of sick animals.



Wait a moment, they can be sick again? I didn't even noticed this. Makes me wonder what else they 
gonna bring back.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 26, 2019)

I don't know much about Horizons yet, but I don't like that you can only have one town per gaming console, especially considering how expensive it would be to buy that and another cartridgd. This is sounding like a stunt Capcom would try pulling off, only you'd hear a bigger out cry.

I don't know how the auto-save feature is going to work, but auto-save always has its problems. I prefer it to be optional and not forced which will hopefully be the case, but I'm not holding my breath on it, either.

Everything else looks good so far, the graphics are just fine and it makes the game look really clean and neat, so there probably won't be a need to use qr patterns this time around. I like the crafting table idea, too. Hopefully they'll add a feature to cook food, too in the near future.

Sick animals making a return is fine to me as long as villagers don't get sick every single day, then it'd be an even bigger pain to get them to ping you for unlockables or to let you know if they'll move out. Otherwise, there's no real use for medicine being in he game, since you can just save and quit to get rid of bee stings.

I'll have to see a lot more gameplay footage to know what can be considered the worst features in Horizon, but so far it'd have to be one  town per console.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 26, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> I don't know much about Horizons yet, but I don't like that you can only have one town per gaming console, especially considering how expensive it would be to buy that and another cartridgd. This is sounding like a stunt Capcom would try pulling off, only you'd hear a bigger out cry.
> 
> I don't know how the auto-save feature is going to work, but auto-save always has its problems. I prefer it to be optional and not forced which will hopefully be the case, but I'm not holding my breath on it, either.
> 
> ...



well, considering how auto saves work, maybe it will work like botw and Mario Odyssey where auto-saves are a separate file.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 26, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> Wait a moment, they can be sick again? I didn't even noticed this. Makes me wonder what else they
> gonna bring back.



Yes, Tammy the bear was sweating and said she was coming down with a fever. :-(




will. said:


> aw i think its kinda funny that sickness is back
> it adds like a more realistic touch to the game and that the villagers aren't always perfect.
> also, i vividly remember my new leaf animals getting sick but i just realized they don't do it anymore so i googled it and it turns out, they were removed with the welcome amiibo update...
> 
> but anyway i think its cute



I have enough problems with health in my own family. I don't want to take care of virtual animals as well. LOL


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I have enough problems with health in my own family. I don't want to take care of virtual animals as well. LOL



im so sorry to hear that, i hope everything is ok and gets better !!
i just think its cute when a little animal coughs or something and honestly i don't think its the worst pain in the butt to buy them medicine hehe


----------



## Neechan (Sep 27, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Yes, Tammy the bear was sweating and said she was coming down with a fever. :-(



You may have interpreted that wrong, as i looked back at the video and what she said was "GAAAAAAHHH! My Brain's running so hot that I'm gonna catch a fever!" while doing the nervous emote, I think she was talking about the temperature of the island (since its the middle of summer and may be due to the fact that she's wearing long sleeves) and meant something more along the lines of possibly getting heatstroke,which seems a bit dark for a game....so i think its more of a "how you feeling at the moment" kind of deal...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 27, 2019)

Neechan said:


> You may have interpreted that wrong, as i looked back at the video and what she said was "GAAAAAAHHH! My Brain's running so hot that I'm gonna catch a fever!" while doing the nervous emote, I think she was talking about the temperature of the island (since its the middle of summer and may be due to the fact that she's wearing long sleeves) and meant something more along the lines of possibly getting heatstroke,which seems a bit dark for a game....so i think its more of a "how you feeling at the moment" kind of deal...



Hopefully it was just the temperature. 
I didn't think of that.


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m disappointed that the Menus, clock, ETC looks really bland and dull. New leaf’s interface looked iconic and very cute, while the pocket menu I’ve seen was literally a beige blob. I know that minimalism is all the rage these days, but honestly I’m not sure what they were thinking my downgrading it. And the Nookphone background looks noting like a phone and doesn’t disguise well that the nook phone isn’t a new feature and only a lame way to mask the menu and add a cameo from pocket camp. I’m atleast glad that the phonecase could be changed, and that hopefully we can change the background image with a pattern or clothing design. But generally, I’m really excited for this game! I’m just scared that I going to be disappointed

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also think that Tammy didn’t show anything close to a fever or heatstroke. I just think that she was excited because no one I’ve heard did a ‘GAAAAAH!’ when they were dying of heat stroke. And they might bring back illness because the only reason I’ve heard that they got rid of it in welcome amiibo because of a bug where they would move out with announcing it to us. I’ve never played before the WA update, but I think that the villagers getting a little cold would add a little tinge of realism, and hopefully it doesn’t look anywhere close to a terminal illness


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 28, 2019)

That was my problem with them getting sick.

They would be cured and packed without me knowing.


----------



## Gemini Oxymore (Sep 28, 2019)

I think it will be a big problem if you can't save your datas in a better way ; your switch should fall on the ground, should have intern problem, should fall in your bath lol. A lot of things could arrive to your switch and if you loose numerous number of hours (and, of course, money) it's definitely not funny. 

As well, one town per switch is a problem. On 3DS, I buy another game (and as well another 3DS to exchange features) but I don't want to do that again.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 28, 2019)

Velvet Hearts said:


> I also think that Tammy didn?t show anything close to a fever or heatstroke.



Actually, it did look like it.

It looked and sounded like a sneeze before she said her brain was running hot, and it made me think she was ill. But maybe not.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

I don’t think there’s a worst piece of news about the game for me other than the fact that we haven’t been given a ton of information on the game still.  Once we do get more information on the game and it’s closer to release date, I’ll be able to determine what I think is the worst piece of news.

By which I mean I think the game is going to be great.


----------

